# Fuzz pedal through the effects loop



## Soubi7string (Dec 30, 2010)

alright so everytime I hear about or talk about running an OD or a distortion or a fuzz through the fx loop its blasphemous.
is this some sort of taboo or something?
I was planning on running a Boss FZ-2 through the FX loop
or my Digitech Hardwire Tube OD
ideas?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2010)

Go for it. Just don't expect it to sound very good. You'll be bypassing your preamp.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Go for it. Just don't expect it to sound very good. You'll be bypassing your preamp.



I'm literally retarded when it comes to the FX loop
so by running an effect through the Loop I am bypassing whatever happens to be that effect corresponding to what the amp is capable of?

like so:
10 band EQ bypasses the parametric EQ on the amp?

I thought it was more like a layer


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2010)

The effects loop (when series, on most amps) is a place to put effects after the preamp and before the power amp. It essentially splits the amp into it's two primary components. By connecting to the "Return" only, and not coming from the "Send" you're just feeding the power amp, bypassing the preamp. If you connect both the "Send" and "Return" you "complete" the loop, using the preamp, effect unit, and power amp, in that order.

The "layering" you're talking about, refers more to parallel effects loops, but that's something else.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The effects loop (when series, on most amps) is a place to put effects after the preamp and before the power amp. It essentially splits the amp into it's two primary components. By connecting to the "Return" only, and not coming from the "Send" you're just feeding the power amp, bypassing the preamp. If you connect both the "Send" and "Return" you "complete" the loop, using the preamp, effect unit, and power amp, in that order.
> 
> The "layering" you're talking about, refers more to parallel effects loops, but that's something else.



ok cause I think my amp layers
like the MXR M-108 I can tweak while I can tweak the parametric EQ on my amp
sooooooo
how would the fuzz work on my amp head?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh, I get what you're saying. I thought you were only going to hook up the "Return" and only use the power amp from your amp. 

Honestly, overdrive and distortion pedals are just not designed to work in the loop of the amp. They're designed to receive a signal from an "instrument level" source, and to output a low out put signal into a preamp.

By all means try it, just understand there's a reason that folks don't typically do it.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 30, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Oh, I get what you're saying. I thought you were only going to hook up the "Return" and only use the power amp from your amp.
> 
> Honestly, overdrive and distortion pedals are just not designed to work in the loop of the amp. They're designed to receive a signal from an "instrument level" source, and to output a low out put signal into a preamp.
> 
> By all means try it, just understand there's a reason that folks don't typically do it.



well what do you think the outcome would be?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 30, 2010)

Soubi7string said:


> well what do you think the outcome would be?


 
It won't sound much better than plugging headphones into the fuzz pedal.


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 31, 2010)

ouch and I've done that too


----------



## Soubi7string (Dec 31, 2010)

well I was thinking of using it to boost the lead channel through the FX loop to see if I can get extra grit to the tone


----------

